# mythos on classical music real druidic chants exist merlin exist too real or not?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello here a friendly post, i mean no arm, i just whant to know if real druids lefts chants oral tradition, what genuine, and did merlin exist?

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd look into Pádraigín Ní Uallacháin's recordings, she's got a recording which is based on some medieval druidic poems at St Gallen. Here's a bit


----------

